# Forgotten Ancient Illinois Metropolis ~ Kincaid Mounds



## JWW427 (May 18, 2021)

It's astounding to me how many ancient Native American mound sites there are in the USA.
Cfapps has documented hundreds.
Im amazed that we have some left given the rate of destruction, coverup, and development.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m0oDPE8iYI_


----------



## myth (Jun 13, 2021)

cfapps is definitely prolific and it seems like he is the best researcher when it comes to North American mounds.

below is a screenshot from one of his recent videos showing all the mounds sites he has identified and most likely spoke on.


----------

